# Configuring Airtel 3G sim with Micromax Mifi Router



## SahilAr (Jul 13, 2012)

Yesterday,i purchased Airtel sim and activated 3G on it,now i am not getting 3G speeds whenevr i use Internet through Micromax Mifi router,also whenever i browse through the router,i get a page of Micromax Apps and a option of closing the page,i have to close it manually 2 times then i am able to browse the page..is their any solution to this problem?


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 13, 2012)

Call their CC. 
Might be a problem due to low signal strength.


----------



## SahilAr (Jul 13, 2012)

Nahh,signal is not a problem at all.I am getting full signals,still the speed is still 2G/Edge.
And please help about that micromax issue too.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 13, 2012)

Go to the internet section of the router and select 3G only.


----------



## SahilAr (Jul 13, 2012)

Tried it too....but still no 3G 
I doubt if Airtel 3G is enabled in my Area,I got sms(confirming that 3G services are activated on my sim yesterday).I don't think so 3G is enabled in my area,i called Airtel CC too..they said 3G is enabled.I don't know what is happening!


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 13, 2012)

check if you have 3g coverage in your area..


----------



## SahilAr (Jul 13, 2012)

The website says yes,Airtel CC says yes,Nearby Local Mobile Shops say yes..they all say yes and i say "NO"


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 13, 2012)

can you post the screen of router's main page by typing 192.168.1.1


----------



## SahilAr (Jul 13, 2012)

*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/256/img20120713220955.jpg/


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 14, 2012)

Check If your area has 3G or not because router is not caching 3G. In router's main page it is showing EDGE network. You can see the yellow 'E' if it is caching 3G then it should show 'W' or 'H' there.

First disconnect, then go to then go to advance settings>internet>network setting>3G only. Then it should be solved.


----------

